# Riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser



## Broder (5. Juli 2004)

wie sieht ihr das gibt es Meerforellen schon in der Brandungszone - bei kleiner bis keiner Welle oder auch bei größern Wellen.

Macht ihr aus diesem Grund erstmal ein paar Würfe vom Strand aus -wie man es ja eigentlich machen soll.

Ich war am Sonntag in Stohl angeln, nach ein bis zwei Stunden war mir klar hier läuft wohl nichts-zumindest auf Blinker-Wobbler, und (dachte ich mir) die Steilklippennase 
da vorne die mit den großen Steinen 
die so hervorspringt *gg*
-sieht verlockend aus - 
also Standort gewechselt ..kurzes Stück vorsichtig über den Stand -geschlichen - zu der angepeilten Stelle -
Es waren in dem Berreich wo der Sand immer wieder naß wird und wieder trocknet große Steine - 
Ja, die mußt du ja erstmal umrunden....dachte ich mal so ..
 und dann kanns losgehen....pah 
von wegen ich gehe drum rum und bin gerade mit den Gummistiefeln(+Wathose) im Wasser bis zu den Knöcheln was sehe ich da im Knietiefen Wasser relativ-zügig seinen Standplatz verlassen....fragt lieber nicht
  :e 
ich will sie auch garnicht schätzen*heul* und da waren noch mehr da bin ich sicher


----------



## Truttafriend (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser*

Als Fliegenwedler bin ich zwangsläufig Nahkämpfer. Ich bin vom Blinkern ganz abgekommen, da ich immer wieder feststellte, dass die Mefos sehr dicht am Ufer rauben. Eine Welle stört sie dabei auch nicht. Im Gegenteil, die Mefos werden nur noch unvorsichtiger und laufen weniger nach. Das Nahrungsangebot ist meiner Meinung nach nunmal in den ersten 30m am größten.


----------



## Broder (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser*

Moin Tim,
die Fliege hatte ich dann auch kurz rangeschaltet, am Sbirolino-eine kleine schwarze Tangläuferimitation-also Blech und Fliege hinterhergeworfen*G*
Leider jedoch ohne das sich was tat aber ich hatte dafür ja schon  am Samstag erfolg  - hatte die Mefo wohl zusehr erschreckt - die war aber auch tatsächlich nur 1-2 Meter vom Ufer entfernt-so was von abgefahren...
Die war auch groß und ich meine nochmehr Huscher wahrgenommen zu haben aber von der ersten konnte ich noch ganz deutlich Schwanz und Rückenflossen sehen.
Ich habe auch schon Fliegenfischer bis zum Bauchnabel im Wasser stehen sehen.
Gruß und Petri
ach ja es war so gegen 19:00h bei Sonne!!!


----------



## Blauortsand (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser*



> Das Nahrungsangebot ist meiner Meinung nach nunmal in den ersten 30m am größten.



Aufjedenfall dass Nahrungsangebot an Kleinstlebewesen wie Grundeln Flohkrebse...  da stimme ich vollends mit Dir überein Tim! Wenn die Meerforellen gerade auf solche Nahrung sich eingeschossen haben sind die ersten 30m unschlagbar! Ist aber auch immer Jahreszeitabhängig oftmals sind auch Stichlingsschwärme weiter draußen dann ist dort die Erfolgsaussicht gut!
Aufjedenfall kann ich bestätigen , dass in allen Wassertiefen mit den Forellen zu rechnen ist ich habe neben mir hinter mir und natürlich auch vor mir wenn ich hüfttief im Wasser stand gefangen und auch schon desöfteren dieses von Dir Broder beschriebene aufscheuchende Erlebnis gehabt als wie fast immer zu unvorsichtig in Wasser watete! Aufjedenfall mache ich seit geraumer Zeit immer mehr Würfe paralel zum Ufer und werfe auch schon öfter mal vom Ufer aus!
Das spannende an den Meerforellen ist ja sowieso, dass jeder Tag wieder anders ist als der vorherige und man sich halt immer wieder an die gegebenen Bedingungen anpassen muß! Oftmals habe ich es auch schon erlebt, dass wir ein paar Tage am Stück nur weit draußen Bisse bekommen haben über einer Kante wo immer heringe entlangziehen - dann erscheint aufeinmal ein Fliegenfischer an dem Strand und fängt direkt vor seinen Füßen in geringster Wassertiefe da wo wir seit Tagen keinen einzigen Kontakt verzeichnen konnten!


----------



## Truttafriend (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser*

Stimmt Jelle. 
Als Flyonly gehe ich natürlich oft Kompromisse ein. Ich nehme die Tage, an denen nur Longdistance was geht, gerne in Kauf. 
Flifi macht mir einfach am meisten Spaß und so bleib ich natürlich öfters mal Schneider. Ich kann da gut mit leben weil der Spaßfaktor mir das wieder wett macht.


----------



## Blauortsand (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser*

@Tim
Ich habe mir ja auch schon oft vorgenommen mehr mit der Fliege zu fischen besonders jetzt für den Sommer aber nun beißen die im Moment echt wie bekloppt auf Blinker nun ja wenn ich besser mit der Fliege wäre dann würde ich die wahrscheinlich auch mehr einsetzen aber dafür müßte ich halt mal mehr üben wird schon irgendwann auch bei mir besser werden bislang kommt die Fliege bei mir nur zum Einsatz wenn die Forellen echt vor den Füßen beißen und so konnte ich dann auch schon ein paar verhaften und es macht echt Spass sie an der Fliege zu haben!!!


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser*

Moin,
ich muß mich immer regelrecht zusammenreißen nicht gleich bis zu den Hüften in's Wasser zu marschieren und erst dann zu werfen. Ich weiß auch nicht aber es zieht mich irgendwie immer sofort rein da. Mittlerweile mach ich schon immer erst ein paar Würfe im knöcheltiefen Wasser aber lange reicht dort meine Gedult nicht. Parallele Würfe zum Ufer mach ich jedoch regelmäßig. Das gehört irgendwie dazu. Im letzten Winter habe ich es jedoch erlebt dass wärend ich im Wasser stand es plötzlich hinter mir mächtig platschte. Zuerst dachte ich an eine Welle die gegen einen Stein geschwappt ist. Es war aber eigendlich Badewanne angesagt. 5 Minuten später wieder das gleich Geräusch und wieder weit hinter mir. Ich mich also umgedreht und  Richtung Ufer geworfen. 2-3 Kurbelumdrehungen und Wiederstand. Leider verabschiedete sich die mefo mit einem schönen Sprung gleich wieder. Die war vielleicht 5m vom Ufer entfernt und kein riese aber Ihre 50cm hatte die auch.


----------



## NordlichtSG (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser*

Da ich 99% meiner Angelzeit mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs bin, bekomme ich natürlich die meisten Mefo's in unmittelbarer Nähe. Ich für meine Person kann sagen, dass der Grossteil der Fische in ca. 10m Entfernung gefangen wird. Seltener hatte ich Bisse direkt nach dem Ablegen der Schnur im Wasser. Im Sommer kann man spät abends oft beobachten wie die Mefo's hinter einem rauben, wenn man bis zu den Hüften im Wasser steht ...


----------



## gerwinator (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser*

moin,
ich bin jez nich so der mefofanatiker, aber ich hatte diesen februar oder wann das war auch ein erlebnis das ich hierzu mal posten möchte.
ich mit willi  in weißenhaus gegen nachmittag angekommen. küste voller angler, wir trotzdem los. alle nix gefangen und bis zum ars** im wasser. ich und willi auch rein und nach mehreren platzwechseln hab ich einfach mal vom land aus reingeworfen. willi war schon wieder bis zu den hüften *wech* . er war gar nich so weit entfernt von mir, so 20 meter vlt. wenn wir zusamm angeln gehn stört uns das nicht.
naja, ich hatte ne springerfliege montiert und gleich beim ersten wurf, der keine 30 meter weit ging hatte ich nach 10 bis 15 kurbelumdrehungen, also schon fast vor mein füßen und hinter willi nen hammerharten biss. leider hat die taktik mit meiner springerfglige nich so geklappt wie ich das wollte und ich konnte den fisch nich haken. aber das blieb der einzige biss an dem tag und nach meinen damaligen befragungen auch der einzige biss der küste solange ich da war.

seit dem verkneif ich mir auch sofort ins wasser zu waten, höchstens so, dass ich keschern kann.

naja, ok

gruß gerwinator


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser*



			
				Jelle schrieb:
			
		

> Kleinstlebewesen wie Grundeln Flohkrebse


 .... Genau das habe ich am Sonntagmorgen beobachtet. Zwischen meinen Watschuhen tummelten sich die Stichlinge (haben sich da wohl sicher gefühlt  :q  ).
Ansonsten sind meine ersten Würfe immer (ob mit Blech oder Fliege) vom Land aus. Paralell zum Ufer und dann langsam im Uhrzeigersinn in die andere Richtung. Im Sommer fische ich nachts grundsätzlich nur paralell zum Ufer (mit der Fliege). Hat zum Einen den Vorteil, dass ein zu tief geführter Rückschwung keine Funken auf den Steinen schlägt, und zum Anderen ist es auch meist erfolgreich (ob nun auf Dorsch oder Mefo). Und nicht nur im Sommer, auch im Frühjahr ist im Spülsaum viel los - am besten mit schöner Welle.....





			
				Tim schrieb:
			
		

> Als Fliegenwedler bin ich zwangsläufig Nahkämpfer


 .... wenn ich das doch schon vorher gewusst hätte  :q  :q


----------



## marioschreiber (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser*

Zum Uferbereich ist ja schon alles gesagt worden.


> die war aber auch tatsächlich nur 1-2 Meter vom Ufer entfernt-so was von abgefahren...
> Die war auch groß und ich meine nochmehr Huscher wahrgenommen zu haben aber von der ersten konnte ich noch ganz deutlich Schwanz und Rückenflossen sehen.



Ist einem von euch mal in den Sinn gekommen das sich das seeeehr verdächtig nach Meeräsche anhört ???

@Broder: Zu welcher Tageszeit war das ?

Ich habe es schon oft erlebt. Ich habe einen Trupp Meeräschen in knietiefen Wasser beobachtet, und bei der kleinsten unvorsichtigen Bewegung meinerseits "kochte" das Wasser und sie waren weg!


----------



## Deichkind (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser*

habe auf dem weg ins wasser zu einem meiern  tauchgänge zwischen den steinen vor katharinenhof einen wahren "silberberg" fast platt getreten! unfassbar. vielleicht hat die sichein bischen in der seegraswiese gesonnt?
fischen wäre so nah aber nicht möglich gewesen!


----------



## Broder (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser*

@Deichkind - ja gesonnt hat die sich bestimmt - muß wärme und sonnenschein sein der sie zu solch einen Standplatz veranlasst oder auch gute  Jagdmöglichkeit ... 
@Mario Uhrzeit habe ich schon gepostet.(19:00h Sonnenschein!!!)
Es war ja nur ein einzelner Fisch der seinen Standplatz verlassen hat, es kochte ja nicht das Wasser. Meeräsche schließe ich mal zu 80 Prozent aus.

Eine Meeräsche wäre mir zwar lieber aber ich kann schon ein Äschenschwarm auf so kurze Distanz identifizieren (selber mal einen gesehen und auch gepostet) und ich habe auch schon mal 2 Äschen an einer Spundwand beobachtet. - Die Rückenflosse war recht groß  das könnte für Äsche sprechen jedoch haben die Äschen ja diese Rückenflosse aus dem Wasser ragend.
Die Körperform war eher länglich als bei der gedrungenern Äsche.
Und außerdem sind die Äschen ja nicht besonders Scheu und hätten sich dann ja nochmal blicken lassen. Ich glaub auch nicht das Äschen so dicht ans Ufer kommen, ins wadentiefe Wasser - es sind ja keine Jäger.
@Dorschdiggler - ja da gibt es für die Stichlinge kein Ausweg mehr .
 :q  #h ja mit Blech oder Fliege von Land aus (wenn möglich)--kann ich nur zustimmen---
@Blauortsand es ist wohl so das die Meerforelle an der Fliege länger gedrillt weren muß oder? was mehr Spaß macht Fliege oder Blech kann ich nicht sagen..jedenfalls ist beides nichts für Menschen mit Herz Problem, es haut mich jedesmal noch aus den Socken ... nichts für alte Leute...von wegen Spaß - es ist der absolute Kick!!!! (ob es an der Fliege nochmehr Spaß macht?-das Problem hab ich noch nicht - tatsache ist das der Fliegenfischer nicht mehr fängt sondern eher weniger .... #:
@Dorschdiggler -- Spülsaum--so heißt das na klar -Danke!
@gerwinator - free willi - schade war sicher ärgerlich - wünsch Dir das nächste mal mehr Glück und wahrscheinlich dann ohne Springer........fliege
Petri...ich werde auch so machen wie Du --bzw wollte ich ja auch nur bis zum Knie rein und war gerade bis zum Knöchel drinn :q als ich gerade noch sah wie sie wegschwamm.
@Findling ...wenn Du mal das gesehen hast dann machst auch ein paar Würfe vom Strand aus ---aber im Sommer bei Sonne um 19:00 da kann isch nur sagen - Das ist doch gegen jede Regel was Mefos angeht oder?
@NordlichtSG ist sicher richtig das mit den ersten 10 Metern aber wie lange haben die schon verfolgt?


----------



## havkat (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser*

Moin!

Viele Mefoangler würden sich in den Achtersteven beissen, wenn sie wüssten wie viele "Fische ihres Lebens" sie schon verlatscht haben.

Die Wenigsten werden, meiner Meinung nach, gesehen, wenn sie abrauschen nachdem das Wasser á la Nilpferd in Besitz genommen wurde. 
Das sind Fische, denen fast auf´s Haupt getreten wurde. Was ist mit den Bereichen weiter links/rechts/vorne? 

Aber man fängt sie (manchmal) wenn man den Uferbereich, vor dem Waten, abfischt. 

Nach meinen Beobachtungen geht es nicht (immer) um das typische Beutespektrum des Uferbereichs.
Auch Tobse, ja sogar Jungheringsschwärme konnte ich schon im nahen Uferbereich beobachten.
Was, besser gesagt *wer* da manchmal in der Nähe sein kann is klar, nä?

Ein Beispiel das zeigt, dass es beim Mefoangeln nichts gibt, was es nicht gibt:

1. Mai, Jahr weiß ich nich mehr.
Nachmittags, warm, strahlender Sonnenschein, extremes Flachwasser.

"Standforelle" (gab´s damals noch ) kommt im, knapp gesäßtiefem Wasser, zwischen zwei großen Klamotten hoch und nimmt den kleinen "Tobis" meines Kumpels auf Sicht, d.h. bummelich fünf Meter vor der Rutenspitze.

Ergebnis: Schlecht gelaunte, blanke 6,8kg an leichter Spinnrute und im close contact. 

War spannend.......


----------



## Broder (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> "Standforelle" (gab´s damals noch ) kommt im, knapp gesäßtiefem Wasser, zwischen zwei großen Klamotten hoch und nimmt den kleinen "Tobis" meines Kumpels auf Sicht, d.h. bummelich fünf Meter vor der Rutenspitze.
> 
> Ergebnis: Schlecht gelaunte, blanke 6,8kg an leichter Spinnrute und im close contact.
> 
> War spannend.......


Moin Havkat,
so eine muß das gewesen sein: Standforelle - gibt es im Sommer - meine ich schonmal gelesen zu haben ... raubende Meerforellen im Uferbereich hatte ich auchschonmal gesehen-erleben dürfen-(und kurz nach Sonnenuntergang im Schutze der Dunkelheit) aber mit sowas habe ich nicht gerechnet ...wie oft kommt das vor ...ist das nicht sehr selten..
also es scheint dann doch eher die Regel zu sein.
Also in Zukunft suche  ich große Steine und befisch die vom Ufer aus -- meine Wathose ist sowieso im Schritt undicht ...


----------



## Truttafriend (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> tatsache ist das der Fliegenfischer nicht mehr fängt sondern eher weniger .... #:


----------



## Broder (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> @Tim
> aber nun beißen die im Moment echt wie bekloppt auf Blinker


@Tim,wäre neu für mich wenn die Fliege fängiger wäre als Blinker/Wobbler was die Küstenangellei betrifft.
Thomas Hasenkrug-Frank Weissert
Meerforell und Lachse - Müller Rüschlikon Verlag
Seite 68 
Zitat:
Besonders von Dezember bis März hingen die meisten großen Fische an der Spinnrute, nur zwei Prozent bissen auf die Fliege, weniger als ein Prozent vergriff sich an Naturködern.
!!!!!!


----------



## Blauortsand (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser*



> tatsache ist das der Fliegenfischer nicht mehr fängt sondern eher weniger ....


...als der Berufsfischer mit `nem Haufen Stellnetze!!! Mit dem FliFi und SpinnFi Vergleich währe ich da auch eher vorsichtig dafür habe ich schon zuoft schlecht ausgesehen neben den schwingenden Kollegen!



> Ergebnis: Schlecht gelaunte, blanke 6,8kg an leichter Spinnrute und im close contact



Was für eine schöne Umschreibung dieser Situation da ist man ja fast am mitdrillen!!!


----------



## Broder (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser*

Thomas Hasenkrug-Frank Weissert
Meerforell und Lachse - Müller Rüschlikon Verlag
Seite 68 - 69
13,2 Kilo landete Björn Lindegard am 17 März 1993 im Iselfjord auf einen kleinen Pillen-Blinker
wo bekomme ich diesen Pillenblinker???
 :q 
Küstenwobbler und Blinker sind lang und Schlank-das wäre doch ne tolle Signatur :q  :q


----------



## havkat (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser*

@Broder

Nich alles glauben, was auf Papier gedruckt wird. 

(Gute) Fachliteratur studieren ist zwar nie verkehrt, aber verlass dich lieber auf deine eigenen Erfahrungen/Beobachtungen.
Es wird (ich meine, hier und jetzt, keinen speziellen Autor) eine Menge Unsinn über´s Mefoangeln geschrieben.

Wenn im Winter mehr Forellen auf Eisen gefangen werden, kann das auch an den Wetterbedingungen liegen.
Bei stärkerem Frost gibt´s beim Wedeln ein rein technisches Problem mit der Eisbildung in den Ringen, bockigem Verhalten der Flugschnur, etc.

Bei sehr strenger Kälte entziehen sich die Mefos auch schon mal der Reichweite einer Fliegenrute, da es im tieferen Wasser, dem hydrostatischen Paradoxon (das´n Wort wa? ) sei Dank, einfach wärmer ist.

Über´s Jahr gerechnet, ist die These, dass Eisen mehr fängt absolut unhaltbar!

Bei den Durchnschnittsgewichten sieht´s, meiner Meinung nach, allerdings etwas anders aus.  

Ein gut gemeinter Rat noch.
Statt dich ständig auf die Jagd nach *dem* Köder zu machen, solltest du dich besser auf die Jagd nach *der* Meerforelle machen.

Das bringt´s irgendwie besser! 

Namen fangen keine Fische, sondern der Köder im Wasser.


----------



## Blauortsand (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser*

@Broder
Nichts für ungut aber ich habe ja auch die ganze Palette an Mefolektüre und ich will ja auch nicht sagen, dass die Autoren keine Ahnung von der Meerforellenfischerei haben aber man sollte meines Erachtens halt das sich nicht alles zu sehr zu Herzen nehmen was da so beschrieben ist da sind sicherlich ein Haufen guter Tipps drinn die auch einem Küstenneuling die Chance auf `ne Mefo deutlich erhöhen aber es gibt halt für die Meerforellenangelei nicht den Leitfaden schlechthin!
Besonders solche Prozentualen Aussagen über Fänge sind oftmals nicht wirklich aussagekräftig wenn man nicht genauen Eiblick auf das Zahlenwerk dahinter hat und auch nicht weiß welche Angler dort die Zahlen abgeliefert haben!
Ich bin zum Beispiel Jahrelang mit der Meinung rumgelaufen, dass die Großen halt außschließlich mit der Blinkerrute erlegt werden - Heringsfresser=Blinker!
Stimmt aber nicht wie mir inzwischen klar ist hatte letztes Jahr selbst `ne Große auf Fliege und inzwischen auch viele Berichte über große auf Fliege berichtet bekommen gerade erst Gestern beim fischen berichtete mir ein Fliegenfischer von `ner 97er die er vor 3 Jahren auf die Fliege bekam!!!
Man muß meines erachtens mit der Fachpresse und besonders mit sich selbst immer wieder kritisch umgehen und diese Vorurteile loswerden die einem da im Kopf rumschwirren um auf Dauer Erfolg zu haben und vorallendingen muß man Hartnäckig probieren und sich durch Mißerfolge bei neuen Taktikversuchen nicht aus der Bahn werfen lassen!
Zum Beispiel gab es da einen strand der sah so Meerforellenträchtig aus und ich habe 3 Jahre den Strand auf- und abgefischt und nichts dann aber dieses Frühjahr als schon Niemand mehr mit mir zu diesem Strand wollte da klingelte es in der Rute und in den Wochen danach auch immer wieder!


----------



## Blauortsand (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser*

Klassisches doppelposting und Du warst schneller Havkat!


----------



## marioschreiber (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser*



> Besonders von Dezember bis März hingen die meisten großen Fische an der Spinnrute, nur zwei Prozent bissen auf die Fliege, weniger als ein Prozent vergriff sich an Naturködern.


Das sind nur drei Monate im Jahr....

In einer der letzten "Fliegenfischen" war eine Auswertung der Fangmeldungen der letzten Jahre. Die Fliegen-Forellen machten, soweit ich mich erinnere über ein drittel aus. Wenn man überlegt wieviele mit Blech, und wieviele mit Fliege fischen, ist das doch mehr als beachtlich !


----------



## marioschreiber (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser*



> Ich glaub auch nicht das Äschen so dicht ans Ufer kommen, ins wadentiefe Wasser - es sind ja keine Jäger.


Hast du eine Ahnung....!
Die meisten Meeräschen sah ich in etwa 20 - 30 cm. tiefen Wasser ! Die Rückenflosse oben trocken, den Bauch auf Grund !


----------



## Truttafriend (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser*

Ironie-Modus an
Na Broder hat da schon recht. 
Wenn das in dieser Mefo-Bibel so drinne steht ist das halt so.
Ich frag mich bloß warum die Mefo´s so komisch rotes Fleisch haben ;+ 
Liegt das etwa an den vielen abgebissenen Gladsax pink/silber?
Ironie-Modus aus

Sorry im Ernst. Ich angle nach sovielen Mefos in meinem Leben nicht mehr mit der Technik welche mir immer einen vollen Sack beschert, sondern der Technik die mir einfach am meisten Spaß macht. Wenn ich statistisch weniger fange als der Spinnfischer ist das ok. Hauptsache wir hatten beide Fun an der Küste #h


----------



## Blauortsand (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser*

@Spinangler

wo geht ihr denn den mefos nach, 

_Hauptsächlich im Meer geht aber auch im Auen und Flüssen es gibt nen Haufen beschriebene Angelplätze auf diversen MeFoHomepages! _ 


und braucht man einen angelschein vom angelverein oder einen fischereischein

_In Schleswig Holstein reicht der Fischerreischein in DK brauchste den dänischen Fischerreischein Jahreskerte bei 18 Euronen momentan und in MeckPomm brauchste nen speziellen Küstenschein Preis = ? _ 

 und mit welcher schnur und mit welcher angel ????

_Da gehen die Meinungen schon weit auseinander!
Fliegenpeitsche Klasse 7+8 
Spinnrute 10-30 oder 5-20 oder 20-60 ich bevorzuge 5-20gr.!
Schnur : Ich nehme Geflochtene 0.13er und habe 60cm Fluocarbon 30er davorgeschaltet es gibt aber auch viele Verfechter von monofilen schnüren da würde ich zu 28er Material raten!_

ich möchte ende juli anfang august gerne auf mefos angeln ( zum ersten mal) 

_Schwierige Zeit wahrscheinlich für MeFo wahrscheinlich Nachts erfolgversprechend mit dunklen Ködern eventuell auch Tagsüber
ich würde aufjedenfall den Herbst oder das frühjahr vorziehen da sind die ersten Schritte beim Meerforellenangeln wahrscheinlich schneller belohnt!!!_

von euch erfahren von welchem strand ich es versuchen kann ??

_Haste denn schon `ne Vorstellung wo Du hinwillst???_


----------



## Broder (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser*

@ Blauortsand - Havkat
Ich habe ja schon gepostet das ich mit Fliege und Blech hinterhergeworfen habe.
Das so wenig auf Fliege gefangen wird liegt sicher an der geringen Zahl der Fliegenfischer.
Allerdings kann man immer wieder lesen das an manchen tagen die Fliege bevorzugt wird und an anderen Tagen widerum der Blinker-Wobbler, also es müßte doch ein Gleichstand herrschen zuwischen Blinker und Fliege oder???
Wenn Fliege dann wiederum die Frage welche Fliege ist die beste Fliege, das selberbinden kommt dann auch hinzu.

Es gibt ja eine ganze Menge Fliegenmuster und das Ortsabhängig - Jahreszeitabhängig - usw.

All das ist doch nur eine Spezialisierung und beides ist "gleichwertig", ich sage mal in Anführungszeichen..
weil....
Ein sehr guter Fliegenfischer ist bestimmt eher am Drillen als ein mittelmäßiger Fliegenfischer oder  Spinnfischer..also...einer der nicht besonders spannend anbietet.

Mir geht es nicht um Fliege oder Blech, sondern um echt gute Tipps bzw Erfahrungsaustausch! Es kann nicht sein das hier um sowas Diskutiert wird,war jedenfalls nicht meine Absicht.Ich als Blech und Fiegenwerfer werde jedenfalls nach diesem ...folgende Punkte überdenken:

Die Meerforellen sind im Sommer ganz weit draußen im tiefen Wasser und kommen erst mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit in Wurfweite.
Bevor ich ins Wasser wate ermal ein paar Würfe vom Strand aus.


Das hat alles nichts mit Fliege oder Spinner oder Wobbler oder Naturködermontage oder Wasserkugel oder Sbirolino oder Schwimmpose oder oder usw zu tun.-oder Meeräschen -

Ich hatte auch an der Fliege ständig ein Seegrasstück am Haken, ist auch nicht gerade attraktiv.
Selbst ob Drilling oder Einzelhaken, beides ist mit Seegras oder ähnlichem nicht gerade schmuck und verführend,daß hat man leider oft im Ufersaum.

Bei Seegras usw. ist der Blinker noch relativ attraktiv trotz Seegraslametta,was meint ihr?


----------



## Fxndlxng (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser*

Geile Zeichnung


----------



## Truttafriend (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser*



> Es kann nicht sein das hier um sowas Diskutiert wird,war jedenfalls nicht meine Absicht.



Ist doch alles Latscho Broder #h
wenn du sowas in den Raum wirfst musst du auch die Diskussion akzeptieren. Wohlgemekt Diskussion, von einem Streit sind hier doch alle weit weg. Also warum nicht?
Deine Frage ob große Mefos auch unmittelbar am Ufer rumeiern ist doch auch vielschichtig beantwortet.


----------



## Blauortsand (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser*

@Spinangler
Für den Anfang ist die Ostsee wahrscheinlich auf jeden Fall die bessere Wahl da die Nordsee aufjedenfall schwieriger zu befischen auf Meerforelle ist!!!


----------



## Broder (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser*

@Spinnangler bevor Du die Strände hier unsicher machst....
bevor Du ins Wasser gehst-Ja-
werfe deinen neuen 100Euro Watkescher gleich ein paarmal vorraus- 
vielleicht kescherst Du eine Meerforelle und kannst diese an der Kescherschnurr an Land ziehen ...
Deichkind wäre fast draufgetretten!:q

Petri
Angelschein brauchst Du schon, es reicht der aus deinem Bundesland und gültige Fischereiabgabe sonst nichts, außer Meckpom da braucht es noch eine Angelkarte zum Fischereischein.
Meerforelle ist der Fisch der tausend Fehlversuche zu empfehlen wäre deshalb Monate April/Mai und September ... :q  #h
Wo man sie fängt....schau mal in Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge da ist auch der Ort angegeben etwa...psssst top geheim...


----------



## Fxndlxng (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser*

@spinangler
Ich bin zwar nicht so der überzeugte Zeitschriften-Fanatiker (wie einige andere hier, gell Broder?)
aber das Spezialheft von Rute & Rolle (Titel: Meerforelle) oder auch die Hefte von Blinker mit dem gleichen Titel bieten ein erste Auswahl an allseits bekannten und sicherlich bewährten Plätzen für mefos. Für den Anfang ist das garnicht schlecht auf deren Grundlage habe ich auch meine ersten Versuche gestartet. Gleichzeitig lernt man ein wenig darüber, wie ein potentieller mefo-Strand überhaupt aussieht und dann kann man sich immernoch "eigene Plätze" suchen. Am besten ist es natürlich wenn Du jemanden erfahrenen findest der Deine ersten Versuche begleitet.

In jedem Fall würde ich in der Ostsee meine ersten Versuche starten.


----------



## Broder (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Riesen Meerforellen im knietiefen Wasser*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> @Broder
> 
> Nich alles glauben, was auf Papier gedruckt wird.
> 
> ...


klingt logisch ....Namen fangen tatsächlich keine Meerforellen -
Ich kann nur jeden Fachliteratur ans Herz legen - die ich hier auch unter Buchempfehlung reingestellt habe, es handelt sich hierbei nicht um irgendwelchen Schmand, sondern um Fachbücher der Zeitschriften Rute und Rolle und Blinker oder umgekehrt und Müller Rüschlikon Verlag und was da steht ist soweit ok.
Es war ja so das ich immer gelesen habe man soll die ersten Würfe vom Strand aus machen.
Nur es ist sehr schwer an sowas zu glauben, wenn man es nur liest - richtig Havkat.
@ Trutta Fr. Natürlich futtert die Meerforelle viele Garnelen, somit ist das der Kunstköder für die Mefo schlechthin, nur folgendes sollte man dabei bedenken, wie augenscheinlich ist so eine kleine Garnele im Heuhaufen und wie steht es da mit dem Blinker welcher ein wares Feuerwerk dagegen entfacht?
Ich sag mal der kleine Tobi oder die Sprotte oder sogar Hering ist die Hauptspeise, die Garnele der Nachtisch.  So gergänzen sich Fiegenfischer und Spinnfischer ganz gut. #h


----------

